# Best miter saw hack I've seen yet!!



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is pretty good.

I wish people would add some description to their posts. So many times, I just see something like "look at this video". Would it hurt to add something about adding a shadow cut line to a miter saw?


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> That is pretty good.
> 
> I wish people would add some description to their posts. So many times, I just see something like "look at this video". Would it hurt to add something about adding a shadow cut line to a miter saw?
> 
> - Redoak49


 The description was in the title and having just watched that video, I have to agree. That was the best miter saw hack ever.. Especially since I have the exact same saw (Bosch 12" glide) and will implement the same hack to my saw. By the way, for those that want more description, "How To: Add A LED Shadow Line To A Miter Saw (CHEAP!)" I just ordered my LED light from Amazon for $12.

Scott


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

That is a great hack. I have the DeWalt with the XPS light and have to say the shadow line really works and is considerably better and more accurate than a laser line. DeWalt does sell an accessory XPS light that can be added to DeWalt miter saws but it'll set you back about $90 bucks.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

awesome.. 
I still have the old guard for my craftsman radial arm saw (prior to the recall).. I'll be hacking into that thing to get the bugs worked out before I put it on the new guard.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

One of the best hacks I have ever watched


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Brilliant, Thank You!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet idea.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Great hack indeed. The LED light is in my cart, but I may look around for a similar one that I can hack more readily. I have a very cheap soldering iron and don't have the extra hands thing he was using. I'd rather just splice the wires to extend it and go from there.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Going to give this one a shot. 12" gooseneck length. Maybe 0 modification to the light itself for a few bucks more.

LED Light, Magnetic Mount Anywhere, 12-Inches Flexible Gooseneck Arm Multifunctional Worklight, 20 Daylight LEDs, Craft lights


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Excellent idea. I just might have to try that on my saw.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

> Going to give this one a shot. 12" gooseneck length. Maybe 0 modification to the light itself for a few bucks more.
> 
> LED Light, Magnetic Mount Anywhere, 12-Inches Flexible Gooseneck Arm Multifunctional Worklight, 20 Daylight LEDs, Craft lights
> 
> ...


I really liked this idea, so I ordered the 12" led and just finished adding it my saw. Unfortunately the 12" isn't quite long enough to reach the metal bracket for the blade guard. Instead of cutting and re-soldering the wires I installed the light without any mods. The switch ends up about 3" to the rear of the blade guard and is very easy to reach ant turn on. I hot glued the the goose neck along the full length and it is very sturdy. I am really going to like this setup, it adds the one thing to this saw that was missing!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Going to give this one a shot. 12" gooseneck length. Maybe 0 modification to the light itself for a few bucks more.
> 
> LED Light, Magnetic Mount Anywhere, 12-Inches Flexible Gooseneck Arm Multifunctional Worklight, 20 Daylight LEDs, Craft lights
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm actually in the middle of soldering now as the wires inside were plenty long to just splice, instead of unsoldering from the circuit board. I had the basics of a soldering iron from like 20 years ago with a higher melting temp for the solder, so I'm going to pick up some cheap stuff at HF to assist, plus I need some heatshrink tubes. Can't find mine. :-/ I like the experience of soldering anyways. I'll post mine when I'm done. Glad that worked for you that way.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Just completed my mod. I'm not sure if the 12" version has a different size housing, but I was able to modify the black cover enough to put all 4 screws back in. Looks and works great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MakeEverything (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey guys!

My name is Chris and I made the youtube video thats floating around on here! Im really happy to see people doing this mod! If anyone has any questions or comments for me I'm here!

Thanks again for passing this around!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

THANK YOU Chris !!!
that is one of the best after market gadgets I have seen in a very long time.
not only for accuracy - but to perhaps save someone from the accidental cuts
that can either cost a work piece or some fingers.

AWESOME !! Thank You for taking the time to put the video together !!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Chris, you need to sell sell this idea to bosch..  make a little money on the side


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh well… This modification, while I LOVE it, does not look like it will work on my 2001 RIDGID 12in MS. Not looking to upgrade the MS anytime soon, since +95% of the time I am cross-cutting 8/4 and 12/4 rough cut to workable lengths. That said, yes I do on occasion use the MS for 45s instead of using my TS Sled, but not enough to upgrade the MS as it has served me very well over the past +16yr… .

Do have to admit that I am jealous though… *;-)*


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Oh well… This modification, while I LOVE it, does not look like it will work on my 2001 RIDGID 12in MS. Not looking to upgrade the MS anytime soon, since +95% of the time I am cross-cutting 8/4 and 12/4 rough cut to workable lengths. That said, yes I do on occasion use the MS for 45s instead of using my TS Sled, but not enough to upgrade the MS as it has served me very well over the past +16yr… .
> 
> Do have to admit that I am jealous though… *;-)*
> 
> ...


Maybe you could look into some kind of rigid, flat LED strip light, run wires down the back to a switch. Might be worthwhile if you really want to try this MOD.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Hey guys!
> 
> My name is Chris and I made the youtube video thats floating around on here! Im really happy to see people doing this mod! If anyone has any questions or comments for me I m here!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the video. I've already used it several times and it's spot on and easy to see.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Another to add to the "great hacks" hall of fame list. Thanks.


----------



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! I have the 10" version of this saw, and just last night I was cussing that it doesn't have any sort of laser/light (WHY does a saw this $$$ not have a light?!). Going to have to give this a try, I already have a gooseneck LED light that I used to use with my old sewing machine (Ha!), that is battery powered, but the batteries last forever on it, so I'm not too worried about that, just about how to attach it so that the battery pack isn't in the way, but still accessible for when I do need to change the batteries.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Outstanding hack! Gave me the excuse I needed to replace my 20 yr old Makita. New Bosch on the way.
THANKS CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

So a year and a half later, I finally finished my mod.. ill be sharing in a new post once I write it up and sift through all the photo's I took along the way. hint. I hard wired mine to my saw and improved upon the mounting method Chris used to mount the light to the housing. It was quite the experience 

Scott


----------



## GordoB (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmmmm the Harbor Freight Hercules saw has this built in. Looking back, the video was posted in July, 2017, so 2 years ago. I think the HF saw has been out one year. I wonder if they paid the inventor? It's way cooler that a guy made it himself, but made or bought, it's AWESOME!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I did this mod to my Bosch CMS. The results were excellent! It was easy to install with the construction of my saws shield and the line from the light was crisp and accurate. Problem was the cheap LED light crapped out after about five uses 8^(

Someday I'll get around to fixing the thing since it is so useful, at least the LED head is still serviceable, just need to rig up a new power supply


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Yah. I have the DeWalley DW715










They made a kit that was about 20 bux

Word has it that it only worked on DW715 models 1 and 2, and with 3, not sure if there are more, it doesn't work. Gotta love engineers, have something great about your product, so let's make it so it doesn't work anymore, even if we are making the product, and the retrofit light for it.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Scott, do you have some pix of the shadowline created by your modified setup? Also, do you have part numbers for the switch you used? Thanks.


> So a year and a half later, I finally finished my mod.. ill be sharing in a new post once I write it up and sift through all the photo s I took along the way. hint. I hard wired mine to my saw and improved upon the mounting method Chris used to mount the light to the housing. It was quite the experience
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

My Ridged has a shadow line light. LOVE it. Worthwhile hack for the others.


----------

